# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  γνώμη για αγορά αρσενικού καναρινιού

## beetlebum

Γεια χαρά!πρώτο μήνυμα λοιπόν και θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας..πριν δυο μέρες καθώς περνούσα απο ένα συνοικιακό pet shop, είδα έξω στο πεζοδρόμιο που ειχαν βάλει κλουβιά με πουλάκια..έκατσα να χαζέψω λίγο και είδα ένα λευκό καναρινάκι που μου "εκλεψε" την καρδιά.Πιο συγκεκριμένα, ήταν λευκό αλλά με λίγο κιτρινάκι κάτω απο τις φτερούγες του.Πολύ χαριτωμένο και ζωηρό και αυτό που μου έκανε εντυπωση ήταν ότι ενω στεκόμουν αρκετά κοντά στο κλουβί αυτό τραγουδούσε συνεχεια!Από τα λίγα που ξέρω για τα καναρίνια μου φάνηκε για μαλινουά (ωραιο τραγούδι αν και όχι παρα πολυ δυνατο).Ωστόσο απο κάτω έγραδε σιράζ (με μαρκαδορο κάπως προχειρα-όχι δηλαδη πανω στο κλουβί δεν ρώτησα κιόλας να είμαι ειλικρινής τον ιδιοκτήτη)..Εχω τις εξης απορίες λοιπόν...πρώτον παρατηρησα οτι δεν ειχε δαχτυλιδακι στο ποδι του...το μόνο λιγο ασχημο στην εμφάνιση του ηταν η ουριτσα του που ήταν λιγο φαγωμένη και βρώμικη.Κατα τ'αλλα το καναρίνι είχε καλη οψη(εντομεταξύ γυρω απο τα κλουβιά τριγυρνούσαν και περιστερια του δρόμου).Το σκεφτομαι να το πάρω...Δεν έχω σκοπο για ζευγάρωμα ή διαγωνισμούς απλά μια συντροφιά.Θα ήταν καλο να πάρω το καναρίνι από τέτοιου είδους κατάστημα?Πώς μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρη για την ηλικία του π.χ. (τα ποδαρακια του είχαν κ αυτά καλή όψη)..
Οποιαδήποτε γνώμη δεκτή  :Happy:

----------


## VasilisM

Δεν μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος για την ηλικια χωρις δακτυλιδι αλλα τσεκαρε τα νυχακια του αν ειναι μικρα....γενικα παντως τα πετσοπ δεν εχουν μεγαλα πουλια....Η ουρα στρωνει μην φοβασε για αυτο.

----------


## jk21

αν ειδες κατι τετοιο ,τοτε ειναι yellow mosaic canary 



Eιναι καναρινι χρωματος ,χωρις να παει να πει οτι δεν μπορει αν εχει ωραια φωνουλα ,οχι ομως με χαρακτηριστικα ενος τιμπραντο ή των μαλινουα 


εδω θα ακουσεις ενα παραδειγμα μαλινουα 





Απο τη στιγμη που η εικονα του ειναι καλη (η ουρα ειναι πταισμα και θα φτιαξει ) ,δεν θα το βαλεις με αλλα πουλια ωστε αν εχει κατι να το μεταδωσει ,τοτε για μενα να το ρισκαρεις ,αρκει να ειναι σε λογικη τιμη .Του αξιζει σιγουρα ενα καλυτερο μελλον απο οτι εκει που ειναι .Τα περιστερια ειναι οτι χειροτερο εκει κοντα ,γιατι μεταφερουν ασθενειες .Αλλα αν σου πω οτι σε εκτροφεια θα βρεις σιγουρα καλυτερα ... εξαρταται το εκτροφειο .Πολλα εχουν δει τα ματια μου .... ομως σε εκτροφεια (αν ψαξεις ) θα βρεις σιγουρα πιο σωστες συνθηκες απο πετ σοπ .Ομως κατι μου λεει οτι το πουλακι σε περιμενει

----------


## beetlebum

ναι και γω αυτό σκέφτηκα με την ουρά απλά είδα και τα περιστέρια που είχαν κάνει διαδηλωση γύρω απο τα κλουβιά και μου φανηκαν καπως εκτεθειμένα...θα περάσω ξανα μια βόλτα απο κει και δεν ξέρω αν θα αντισταθώ!ευχαριστώ για την απαντηση!

----------


## beetlebum

jk21 όχι δεν ήταν έτσι το πουλάκι..ήταν λευκό και έιχε απλά κάτω και ανάμεσα στις φτερούγες λίγο αχνό κιτρινο, δεν ξέρω κι ακριβώς πως να το περιγράψω...η τιμή -αν ισχύει αυτό που ειδα- ήταν 50 ευρώ (γραμμενο κ αυτο με μαρκαδορο)...και τραγουδούσε συνεχομένα...έψαξα λίγο στο youtube και νομίζω πως μοιάζει αρκετά με αυτό(και στο κελαιδισμα απο οσο θυμαμαι):

----------


## beetlebum

(αν και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι λογικά τα μαλινουά θα είχαν και δαχτυλίδι...)

----------


## jk21

Πιθανοτα λευκο κυριαρχο ειναι η ρατσα του 


http://www.poc.gr/images/3109845.jpg

ειναι καναρινι χρωματος .Το ακουσμα θυμιζει τιμπραντο (ετσι οπως ακουγεται στο βιντεο ) αλλα οχι καθαρο

----------


## beetlebum

και για να μαθαίνω μιας και μπηκα στη διαδικασία...αν ήταν μαλινουα θα ήταν και πιο ακριβό εννοείς?

----------


## lefteris13

τα μαλινουα ειναι κατα βαση κιτρινα εντελως ή με σκουρες πινελιες..υπαρχουν και λευκα αλλα ειναι γενικα πολυ σπανια δεν ξερω αν αυτη τη στιγμη εχει καποιος λευκο μαλινουα στην Ελλαδα..οποτε το θεωρω μαλλον απιθανο να ταν λευκο μαλινουα..οσον αφορα την τιμη με 50 ευρω απο εκτροφεα επαιρνες εξαιρετικο πουλι απ ολες τις πλευρες και οχι τα 'χαζα' των πετσοπ..βεβαια υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις μαγαζιων που εχουν αξιοπρεπη πουλια και γενικοτερα ολα τα πουλια αξιζουν να ζουν σε σωστες συνθηκες..εσυ αποφασιζεις

----------


## beetlebum

χμμμ...σωστά όλα αυτά παιδιά και θα μου πεις κιολας αν αυτός είχε τετοιο καναρίνι, θα το είχε σε κλουβακι στο πεζοδρομιο εκτεθειμενο?όλα ψυχούλες είναι βέβαια..ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις!

----------


## parrotlover❤

Καλησπέρα..  καλό είναι να βρεις από εκτροφεα για να είσαι σίγουρος για την ηλικεια  και την υγεία του ! Και να πάρεις ένα πουλακι που θα ζήσει και θα είναι σίγουρα Καλά ☺

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα και με την ευκαιρια,καλως ηλθες.
Πιστευω 50 ευρω ειναι πολλά.Υπαρχουν εκτροφεις που με 30 ευρω παιρνεις αρσενικο πουλακι με πιο πολλες πιθανοτητες να ειναι o.k,απο οτι,απο ενα petshop.
Υπαρχουν βεβαια και μαγαζια,που εχουν καποια καλά πουλακια.Μονο τυπου γνωστου κεντρικου δρομου της αθήνας   μην πάρεις που ειναι ολα χυμα στο κυμα.

----------


## HarrisC

50 ευρω= πολλα ,κυριως αν ειναι απο πετ σοπ .H πρωτη μου αγορα ηταν απο πετ με πουλια  σε πεζοδρομιο του κεντρου (δεν λεω ποιο βεβαια) ,και το μετανοιωσα.

----------


## VasilisM

50 ευρω για καναρινι χρωματος σε πετσοπ ειναι καλα.Εγω παλι πεντε πουλακια που εχω παρει ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα.

----------


## mrsoulis

Και εγώ της άποψης οτι ειναι πολλά για ένα καναρινάκι από Πέτ σοπ ειδικά αφού δεν εχει και δαχτυλίδι και δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τίποτα για αυτο... Επειδή την έχω πατήσει και εγώ από Πέτ με πουλάκια θα σου έλεγα και εγώ καλύτερα να ψάξεις να βρεις από έναν εκτροφέα και να ξέρεις τι παίρνεις και να το πάρεις και στην πραγματική του αξία....

----------


## VasilisM

Παιδια το πετσοπ ειναι μαγαζι και εχει παγια εξοδα και φορο...οποτε ας μη λεμε οτι ειναι πολα για πετσοπ .... πολλα ειναι αν τα ζητησει εκτροφεας....

----------


## panos70

Aν σου εκανε κλικ το πουλακι πανε και  παρ'το η τιμη ειναι κατι σχετικο , οπως σου ειπαν και τα παιδια για ενα τετοιο καναρινι επρεπε να το εχει 25-30 το πολυ , 50 ευρω δινουμε για δαχτυλιδωμενο με κοδικο απο εκτροφεα και να ειναι σιγουρα μια απο τις πιστοποιημενες  ρατσες , εγω αυτο που θα σου προτεινω ειναι να δεις ειναι τα ποδια του , εαν εχει κομμενα νυχια και λιγο ταλαιπωριμενα ποδια    ειναι σιγουρα πανω απο 2-3 χρονων , εαν τα νυχια του ειναι ακοπα καθαρα  και μυτερα τοτε ειναι χρονιαρικο, για την ουρα μην σε νιαζει με 2-3 μπανια θα στρωσει , η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου

----------


## nikolaslo

> Παιδια το πετσοπ ειναι μαγαζι και εχει παγια εξοδα και φορο...οποτε ας μη λεμε οτι ειναι πολα για πετσοπ .... πολλα ειναι αν τα ζητησει εκτροφεας....



Και επειδη ειναι μαγαζια και θα επρεπε να σεβονται τον εαυτο τους επρεπε να εχουν τα καλυτερα με δαχτυλιδια να εχουν καθαρα τα κλουβια τους και υγειει τα ζωακια τους ετσι ωστε να μην μπορουσε κανενας να πει οτι καλυτερα παρε απο εκτροφεα και σε αυτο το φορουμ νομιζω οτι ειναι λιγοι αν οχι κανενας που ζουν απ την εκτροφη για να υπαρχουν σκοπιμοτητες απο αυτη την παρότρυνση. 

Και για εμενα καλυτερα να παρεις απο καποιο εκτροφεα ο μονος λογος που θα σου ελεγα να παρεις το συγκεκριμένο πουλακι ειναι γιατι σιγουρα του αξιζει μια καλυτερη τυχη

----------


## VasilisM

Μην το γενικευεις αν κάποια πετσοπ ειναι άθλια δεν σημαινει οτι είναι ολα.

----------


## petran

> ο μονος λογος που θα σου ελεγα να παρεις το συγκεκριμένο πουλακι ειναι γιατι σιγουρα του αξιζει μια καλυτερη τυχη


Όλα τα πουλακια(και οχι μόνο)αξιζουν μια καλυτερη τυχη.Εχουν και αυτα ψυχούλα.

Και για να μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε όλα,σιγουρα υπαρχουν petshop,που ειναι της προκοπης.Που δεν εχουν τα πουλια στο πεζοδρομιο,μεσα στο καυσαεριο,να πλησιαζουν περιστερια,σπουργιτια κτλ.
Που τα εχουν μεσα,που σχετικα εχουν καθαρα κλουβια και οχι μεσα στην πιχλα,και που δεν εχουν και παλι στο ιδιο επανερχομαι 50 ευρω το πουλακι.

----------


## nikolaslo

Εχεις δικιο πετρο οτι ολα τα ζωακια εχουν ψυχη και τους αξιζει οτι καλυτερο τωρα οσο για τα πετ η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι αυτα που λες εσυ ειναι η εξερεση που επιβεβαιωνει τον κανονα και ξανα λεω η γνωμη μου ειναι αυτη και δεν θελω να πεισω κανενα γιαυτο

----------


## jk21

τα petshop εχουν πουλια απο εξωτερικο και απο ελλαδα .Απο εξωτερικο σχεδον παντα εχουν δαχτυλιδια  ,γιατι δεν εξαγουν επισημα πουλια ,απο μην οργανωμενους εκτροφεις 

τα ελληνικης προελευσης πουλια των πετσοπ 

ειτε ειναι αδαχτυλιδωτα απο εκτροφεις συνηθως μη οργανωμενους σε συλλογους ,που εχουν κανει το hobby εμποριο 

ειτε αδαχτυλιδωτα οργανωμενων ,πουλια πολλες φορες παραμανων ,που τις βαζουν για ζευγαρωμα ωστε να ειναι σε κατασταση κλωσσηματος και αν δεν χρειασθουν ως παραμανες τις βαζουν να μεγαλωνουν τα δικα τους ,που ειναι ημιαιμα κοινα με την ρατσα που εκτρεφουν 

ειτε πουλια δαχτυλιδωμενα που δινουν οργανωμενοι 

σε γνωστο τους πετ σοπα αντι τροφων που τους προμηθευει ,
ειτε πουλια που δινουν σε αγνωστα και μακρινα petshop απο την περιοχη τους ,για να διοχετευτουν σε αγνωστους ,ακομα και  σε χαμηλη τιμη (για αυτους ) τα πουλια που δεν πουλανε σε τιμη που θελουν ,για να μην τα παρει καποιος ανταγωνιστης ή νεοεισερχομενος οργανωμενος  φθηνα απο αυτους  .

Καποιες φορες μπορει να ειναι και παλι εκτροφεων ,αλλα πουλια που εχουν περασει ασθενειες ή ειχαν προβληματα στις γεννες 

Αυτη ειναι η αληθεια και δεν ειναι παντα μονο τα πετ σοπ που συνηθως δεν σεβονται και τοσο τα πουλια !Ειναι θεμα ευρυτερης ορνιθοκουλτουρας .Πολλοι πετσοπαδες ειναι και οι ιδιοι οργανωμενοι αλλα δεν εχουν καλυτερες συνθηκες στα μαγαζια τους ... Ομως υπαρχουν και εκτροφεις υποδειγμα ,οπως και πιο σπανια πετσοπαδες υποδειγμα 

η κοπελια ειδε ενα πουλακι και της αρεσε και η δικια μου τουλαχιστον απαντηση δεν κοιταξε τιμη ,αλλα ενα πουλακι που προς το παρον δειχνει υγειες σε επικινδυνο περιβαλλον και μπορει να εχει μια καλυτερη ευκαιρια .Αν την ενδιαφερει το κοστος ,μπορει να βρει μικροτερο σε εκτροφεις (αν βεβαια βρει ακρη και τους προσεγγισει στην εκτροφη τους και δει τις συνθηκες της ) αλλα οχι τωρα ,γιατι τωρα μονο αρρωστα ή πουλια με προβληματα συνηθως δινουν .Τελος ανοιξης ....

----------


## beetlebum

η αληθεια είναι πως με όλη αυτη τη συζητηση προβληματίστηκα....το συγκεκριμένο petshop το πέτυχα τυχαία.. με όψη "συνοικιακού", άφηνε τα πουλιά έξω στο πεζοδρόμιο (έτσι τα προσεξα και γω) και νομίζω μέτρια εικόνα συνθηκών..έτυχε σήμερα απο περιέργεια να περασω έξω απο τη βιτρίνα πολυ γνωστης αλυσιδας petshop και είδα ότι τα κλουβιά ήταν πιο καθαρά και είχε και πουλάκια που φαινόντουσαν μικρής ηλικίας..δλδ ήταν πιο μικροκαμωμενα και τα ποδαρακια τους ηταν καθαρά...και μου προξενήθηκε ένα αγχος εάν τελικά το καναρίνι που είδα θα είναι οκ.απλά όπως είπα...το είδα κ μου άρεσε...όσο για το οτι δεν ειναι καλη εποχή (πιο πολύ στα μέσα της ανοιξης είμαστε βέβαια όχι προς το τέλος)...ποιο είναι το κριτηριο για να θεωρηθεί καλή μια εποχή?

----------


## G.T

τωρα μπαινουν τα ζευγαρια και ξεκινανε οι γεννες....για μενα καλυτερα να περιμενεις κατα τον σεπτεμβρη τελη με αρχες οκτωμβρη που θα εχουν περαση και την πρωτη πτερορια....εκτος αν εχεις κανενα γνωστο εκτροφεα η μαγαζατορα και βρεις πουλι εγκυημενο.....παντα η γνωμη μου χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι ειναι και η σωστη....

----------


## mrsoulis

Καλημερα, και εγω θεωρω οτι τωρα δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη εποχη γιατι και το κελαδημα του μπορει να οφειλετε στην ανοιξη και στην επιθυμια του για ζευγαρωμα και να μην ανταποκρινετε στην πραγματικοτητα...

----------


## VasilisM

Παρε οτι σου αρεσει αφου δεν προκειτε να ασχοληθεις με εκτροφη και δεν σε ενδιαφερουν οι ρατσες.Παρε οποιο σου αρεσει οπτικα και στο αυτι σου.Τα πουλακια που μειναν σε εκτροφεις μια χαρα ειναι και αυτα απλα ισως απεχουν λιγο απο το πρωτυπο της ρατσας πραγμα που εσενα δεν σε ενδιαφερει οπως καταλαβα.

----------


## beetlebum

αυτό πιστεύω και γω..δεν ψάχνω "επαγγελματικό" καναρίνι..απλά να είναι υγιές και μελωδικό..θα το αποφασίσω λοιπόν μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες....και κάτι άλλο..τι εννοείς mrsoulis όταν λες οτι μπορεί να κελαηδαει λογω εποχης ζευγαρωματος και οτι ισως να μην ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα?δλδ αν περάσει αυτη η περίοδος θα σταματήσει το τραγούδι ή δεν θα τραγουδάει όπως το άκουσα?

----------


## stefos

Μην ανυσηχεις πανω κάτω το ιδιο θα ακούς και πάλι απλα στο πυρωμα μπορεί να χασει λίγο απο την μελωδικότητα-πλαστικοτητα.

----------

